# Has any one seen this yet?



## Renegayde (Feb 1, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-RELEASE-PHR...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

suprised there are no bids on it yet


----------



## JDY (Feb 1, 2008)

wait there will be.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Hate to say it, but it looks like besseae's staminode.

Who is veracruz, anyway??? I don't know of anyone in the US besides Piping Rock & Orchids Limited that has legal Pk hybrids.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2008)

....... and the size of the pot or plant is????


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2008)

veracruz37 is a good friend of mine. I know he has a flask or more of the kovachiis plus this listed hybrid. All are in Hawaii (can't grow'm here in Houston) I can ask if anyone is interested in either one and get pricing for you all.

Rick


----------



## Candace (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks, Rick. None for me thanks-I think we have a similar climate.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 2, 2008)

Cool!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Just great. My home computer [Windows 98] isn't downloading any photos or showing any smilies.  Anyway this is not a new hybrid, Orchids Ltd has had them for at least one year. I think PeruFlora may have just made some but it's not new.


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

I think there were some at woc too...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Nope!


----------



## Hien (Feb 4, 2008)

Got to say that it is a very good price for that size.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Mine!


----------



## Hien (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Mine!


:rollhappy::rollhappy:
But you always forgot to bid on those that you said you would.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah sure! Me and my bank acount wish. I sometimes miss but I have gotten plenty off eBay!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2008)

Argh! Outbid for $72! :sob: Oh well, I guess we have an idea of the going rate for Small Pk seedlings.


----------



## Renegayde (Mar 8, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/One-grower-vari...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

or this
http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-and-highly...ryZ42218QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I did not know there were variegated paphs


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 8, 2008)

yup. sometimes they do.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 8, 2008)

I had a variegated phrag seedling once, but it was only temporary.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 8, 2008)

i forgot to mention, sometimes the variegation is from a pesticide/fungicide or sometimes from a pest but sometimes it just happens.


----------



## John D. (Mar 8, 2008)

Eric
HP has some of those. I think he wants to let them get a little bigger but you could check with him.

John


----------



## Renegayde (Mar 8, 2008)

HP?


----------



## Hien (Mar 8, 2008)

Renegayde said:


> HP?



I believe John D means H.P. Norton of Orchidview


----------



## Candace (Mar 8, 2008)

I love how the vendor says it's your responsibility for it to get through customs and without CITES I'm guessing I know what will happen:>

And what the??? "Thank you in advance for your time to bid, I know it takes time sitting there, monitoring the battle. Wishing you conquer it, Commander.":rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanx John, but I got one from the eBay vendor!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 10, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx John, but I got one from the eBay vendor!



Good deal Eric


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going by H.P. Norton's on Thursday, hopefully he'll have afew nice things and I can also steal a spoonfull of lime!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 14, 2008)

Eric Don't use the lime in your coconuts


----------

